# Uh Oh! Daddy Got A New Toy!



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for Chris V for a great deal and (as always) some great advise on a new (to me) Echo 10wt. I'm gonna use it to chase Kings, Mahi, and hopefully a Sailfish. It will probably do double duty for surf fishing for Lady Fish and Jack Crevalle. Maybe even toss a few bugs at some passing Tarpon. If I can learn to toss it a bit further. :thumbsup:

The reel I got a week or so ago. It's a cheapo White River Kingfisher. But I bought it anticipating buying a cheaper rod. But it will work. And it got a sealed drag.

I bought a vise and some tying supplies from a guy on my Kayaking forum. It was supposed to be here Friday/Saturday and it did not show. I hope he didn't stiff me... 

Anyway, here's the new toy!


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Very good rod. I’m curious about how the reel works out. Please let us know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Strickly Fishin' said:


> Very good rod. I’m curious about how the reel works out. Please let us know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm gonna probably struggle with this rod a bit. It's listed as "Stupid Fast" action. I'm more of a medium/mid-flex kind of guy. But to punch big bugs through a stiff wind, it helps to have a fast action. They dont get much faster than this. LOL I'll get it figured out.

I'll probably use this reel for a while as I relearn to cast a rod this big. Once "game time" rolls around, I may try to find something a bit nicer. We'll see.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Congrats -- should be the perfect rod for what you want to do. Echo makes a really good rod ! For myself, a fast action rod is easier to use with a 1/2 to full full size overline . Also a good strong haul/double haul is required to get the most out of a super fast action rod.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Congrats -- should be the perfect rod for what you want to do. Echo makes a really good rod ! For myself, a fast action rod is easier to use with a 1/2 to full full size overline . Also a good strong haul/double haul is required to get the most out of a super fast action rod.


Yeah, I haul/double haul a little on every cast. But it is very subtle. My casting stroke is longer and more sweeping. It doesn't have that snap that a fast action rod needs.

In messing with it, my loops are a bit too tight and trailing a tad. The line is hitting itself. A problem that I dont have with a slower rod. I'll get it figured out though. That's why I am buying it now. I have all winter/spring to practice for King season next year. :thumbsup:

I really need to get it on some water to practice. That extra weight of a wet line is going to make a difference. I was pretty stunned at the weight of the 10 line. I'm used to casting a borderline 2/3wt line on a 3wt rod. This thing is a beast! LOL


----------

